# [Aporte] Cómo comprimir y descomprimir archivos con el móvil



## DJ T3 (Jul 8, 2020)

MiniGuia para en el caso (como yo, Android) que usen telefono para los archivos rar (quizas tambien sirva para otros tipos de archivos comprimido soportados por la app RAR)

Para subir archivos; [TUTO] *¿Cómo subir archivos?* (XenForo)

1) Descargan *TODOS* los archivos, y si no la tienen la app RAR.
Play Store (Android): RAR - Apps on Google Play

2) Abren el archivo primero (terminado en* ".part1.rar"*)

3) Le abre el rar en la app, y ahi esta (en éste caso) el PDF







4) Clic en el archivo PDF (o mantener presionado y ponen "Extraer [...]", Y la ubicacion de donde quieren extraer.

5) Le va a pedir el segundo archivo (terminado en *".part2.rar"*), y hagan clic en "Examinar"






6) Sale ésto (imagen), y vayan presionando el boton "*Arriba un nivel", *hasta llegar a la carpeta principal, que estan las carpetas "Android", "DCIM", "Download", etc.






7) Cuando lleguen a ver "Download", entren ahi, y busquen el archivo terminado en* ".part2.rar"*, y denle clic






8) Al hacer clic en el segundo archivo rar, ya les encuentra el resto solo, sino es asi, repetir por cada archivo que pida.

9) Disfrutar de que descubriste la rueda, y podes ver los archivos en tu movil


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 28, 2022)

*Segunda parte del tutorial, esta vez; ¿Cómo comprimir archivos para subir al foro?*

Bueno, había quedada pendiente esta parte, así que vamos a ver cómo se hace.

Recuerden que el objetivo del tutorial son los moviles/celulares/smartphone que sé que muchos usan para navegar en el foro y el programa *"RAR para Android"* (seguramente iOS debe ser igual).
En caso de PC, ya hay varios tutoriales al respecto, pero si así lo quieren, avisen.

Comencemos.

*1)* Recuerden que el foro tiene un limite para los tipos y tamaños de los archivos, para más información, dirigirse aquí; *Tamaños y tipos permitidos*

*2) *Ahora si, abrimos el programa. En mi caso (Android) siempre empieza en la carpeta "root" del teléfono (*"/storage/emulated/0"*), a partir de ahí, ustedes sabrán dónde buscar los archivos a comprimir.

*3)* Una vez localizado los archivos, los seleccionamos con la casilla de la derecha, y presionamos el ícono de libritos con el signo "+".



*4)* Una vez allí, podemos tocar en* "Examinar" *(para colocar en otro sitio el *".rar" *resultante), cambiar el nombre, etc. Pero lo que nos interesa es *"Avanzado"*, que está en la solapa del lado derecho. Hagan clic ahí (o deslizen la pantalla).



*5)* Aquí tenemos varias opciones, pero nos vamos a centrar en *"______MB tamaño del volúmen".* En ese lugar escribiremos el tamaño que deseen por cada parte del .rar, es decir con qué tamaño va a quedar cada archivo separado del .rar resultante (archivos terminados en *.partX.rar*, donde la *X* es el número correspondiente a cada archivo, ya verán más adelante). En éste caso asigné el tamaño de 512KB, solo para objeto del tutorial.



*6)* Presionen* "Aceptar" *una vez terminado de configurar que está abajo a la derecha, y les creará varios archivos *.partX.rar*, con el tamaño que asignaron y la cantidad necesaria para dividir el tamaño del archivo original. En mi caso se necesitó 6 archivos de 512KB y uno de 89.9KB (total 7 archivos) para un único archivo de 3.11MB.



*7)* Una vez tengan todos los archivos listos, toca subirlos. Para eso mirar acá; *[Tutorial] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)*

Recuerden de tener espacio en la memoria, ya que va a ocupar lo mismo, o un poco menos, que el tamaño original de los archivos a comprimir. Es decir, que si (en mi caso) el archivo ocupa 3.11MB, los 7 archivos van a ocupar 3.11MB, o un poco menos.
Así que ojo en ese asunto.


----------

